

Career advice needed - bjpcjp

I'm a technical product manager in Austin with just enough coding chops to look good on TV. (Rails, some Python, Bootstrap for styling, R; doing the Node &#38; Backbone tutorials now.) The code's not good enough to impress anybody on GitHub, but I'll keep plugging away.<p>Any suggestions on how to increase visibility with hiring managers? PMs don't have anything like a GitHub to showcase their skills.<p>Appreciate it in advance.
======
ScottWhigham
It might help if you list what career/job(s) you want to get noticed for. It's
unclear whether you are wanting to stay as a technical product manager or move
into more of a programming career.

